# Auf welches Spiel freuen Sie sich 2007 am meisten?



## Administrator (12. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## fragee (12. Dezember 2006)

Ganz klar, Hellgate London. Erstens brauch ich mal wieder ein Hack N' Slay Spiel, bei dem ich mich austoben kann, und zweitens läuft es eher auf meinem PC als Crysis  


_Edit: Haha, und kein    interessiert sich bis jetzt für Quake Wars   _


----------



## Ztyla (12. Dezember 2006)

Ich freu mich auf Bioshock, welches zwar ein Shooter ist, aber im Gegensatz zu den anderen aufgezählten endlich mal wieder eine innovative Story zu haben scheint 

den Hype um Crysis kann ich nicht verstehen, ich fand schon Far Cry zwar optisch sehr gelungen, das Spiel selbst aber ziemlich langweilig...


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Dezember 2006)

[x] Keines, da ich mittlerweile von "Hypes" vollkommen geheilt bin und mich nur noch durch gute Rezensionen (vorzugsweise von unabhängigen Spielern*g*) und Demos von einem Titel überzeugen lasse.


----------



## crackajack (12. Dezember 2006)

[x]...Stranglehold
Hoffentlich wird es annähernd so gut wie Max P.

danach kommt Crysis, Hellgate London, Haze, Bioshock und Supreme Commander.
Quake Wars wäre mein MP-favorit, sofern ich MP spielen würde  



			
				Ztyla am 12.12.2006 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> den Hype um Crysis kann ich nicht verstehen, ich fand schon Far Cry zwar optisch sehr gelungen, das Spiel selbst aber ziemlich langweilig...


bei mir war es umgekehrt....  
Technisch sicherlich ein Meilenstein (Ladezeiten, Systemanforderungen), aber optisch, nunja, Plastik glänzt wirklich "schön".......


----------



## Becks-CSS (12. Dezember 2006)

waum kann ich nur ein kreuz setzen? das ist unfair...   
nachdem dieses jahr in spielerischer hinsicht ein flop war, hab ich meine persönliche hitliste für nächstes jahr:

C&C 3
Supreme Commander
Crysis
HL2: EP2

himmel, wie ich mich auf die games freue!!!


----------



## RickSkywalker (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich freue mich am meisten auf Brothers in Arms III, auch wenn es höchstwahrscheinlich auf meiner Kiste noch nichteinmal starten wird.


----------



## MICHI123 (13. Dezember 2006)

halo 3 für Xbox 360. Ich glaub für das game kauf ich mir ne xbox 360  kommt aber nen bissle drauf an, wieviel die dann kostet und wieivel ich für meine alte xbox kriege.


----------



## Mephisto18m (14. Dezember 2006)

ganz klar Portal (hab trotzdem nicht HL2:E2 angeklickt - kauf ich mir ausschließlich, weil da Portal dabei ist)


----------



## Vollmi (14. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin auf UT07 gespannt und auf Command and Conquer


----------



## spiderman0171 (14. Dezember 2006)

Becks-CSS am 12.12.2006 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> waum kann ich nur ein kreuz setzen? das ist unfair...
> nachdem dieses jahr in spielerischer hinsicht ein flop war, hab ich meine persönliche hitliste für nächstes jahr:
> 
> C&C 3
> ...



Finde es auch schade das man sich nur auf eins freuen darf  
Aber meine "Hitliste " sieht in etwa so aus... Wobei mich Crysis doch am meisten reizt. Ich fand FarCry einfach nur geil und Crysis wird das auch, ganz einfach   
Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars 
Crysis 
Half-Life 2: Episode 2 	
Unreal Tournament 2007 	
World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade


----------



## OttOXBerlin (16. Dezember 2006)

Spore...
warum zum Henker ist Spore nicht in der Liste vertreten?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (16. Dezember 2006)

crackajack am 12.12.2006 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> [x]...Stranglehold
> Hoffentlich wird es annähernd so gut wie Max P.


Dito. Bis jetzt mein einziges "must have" Spiel. Wenigstens kann man bei dem Spielprinzip nicht viel ruinieren. Nach den durchschnittlichen Titeln der letzten Wochen (Armed Assault, Legacy, Gothic 3), hüte ich mich davor komplexere Spiele voreilig als "kaufenswert" einzustufen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Zebra-Man (16. Dezember 2006)

[X] UT 2007

Also ich warte auf UT und wenn das 2007er so gut wird wie das 2004er, dann gibt's wohl einen neuen PC


----------



## Moejoe82 (18. Dezember 2006)

Da die Auswahl hier doch sehr begrenzt und Assasins Creed nicht angegeben ist...

- Assassins Creed
- Bioshock
- Clive Barker's Jericho
- Stranglehold
- Command & Conquer 3


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (18. Dezember 2006)

Ich muss sagen, das Intro zum WoW-Addon sieht schon sehr lecker aus und macht mich ziemlich heiß auf das Spiel, daher hab ich mich dafür entschieden. Allerdings habe ich von den meisten der anderen Spiele keine Ahnung, da ich mich kaum über neue Spiele informiere (und nein, das ist nicht erst so, seit ich WoW spiele *g*).

MfG Jimini


----------



## Magican1985 (22. Dezember 2006)

SYSTEM am 12.12.2006 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Meine Liste hingegen sieht etwas anders aus 

Tierisch freu ich mich auf

Titan Quest Addon Immortel Throne
Two Worlds
Loki
Drakensang (obwohls da schon mit den Hardware Anforderungen hapert 
Silverfall
Sacred 2
und natürlich.. Hellgate London ^^

Jaaa richtig fettes Rollenspielfutter im nächsten Jahr 
Ich hoffe auf keine Releaseverschiebungen, aber Liebe Zocker Gemeinde macht euch darauf gefasst ^^


----------



## IXS (22. Dezember 2006)

Test Drive Unlimited (Punkt)


----------



## machbetmachallabett (22. Dezember 2006)

Eigentlich wollte ich: [x] Two Worlds.
Mir unverständlich warum das nicht in der Liste ist. Ist das meistversprechende Rollenspiel, das nächstes Jahr kommt (soweit ich bis jetzt schauen kann). In der Liste sind wieder fast nur Shooter vertreten, da ich kein Shooter Fan bin, komm ich da richtig in Ankreuzverlegenheit. 
=> [x] Ein anderes


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Dezember 2006)

Ganz klar Bioshock! Das könnte endlich mal wieder ein gutes, innovatives Spiel werden, was sich sehr von dem andern 08/15 Brei abhebt.


----------



## Blue_Ace (23. Dezember 2006)

Shadow_Man am 23.12.2006 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz klar Bioshock! Das könnte endlich mal wieder ein gutes, innovatives Spiel werden, was sich sehr von dem andern 08/15 Brei abhebt.



Oh ja, könnte echt was werden mit Stalker  . Daneben freue ich mich noch auf ET: Quake Wars das hoffenltich besser ist als Battlefield und HL2: Episode 2. Crysis sieht bis jetzt grandios aus aber ob es dann wirklich noch heuer kommt und qualitativ genial wird steht noch in den Sternen.


----------



## Perninator (29. Dezember 2006)

ich freu mich auf söldner2...^^


----------



## Warbear (31. Dezember 2006)

TWO WORLDS

... und das ist leider nicht in der Liste!

Komisch, großes Online-Special und dann kann man es nicht wählen. Na egal, ich habs eh schon gekauft und mein Schwert habe ich schon.


----------



## MThiele (31. Dezember 2006)

machbetmachallabett am 22.12.2006 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollte ich: [x] Two Worlds.
> Mir unverständlich warum das nicht in der Liste ist. Ist das meistversprechende Rollenspiel, das nächstes Jahr kommt (soweit ich bis jetzt schauen kann). In der Liste sind wieder fast nur Shooter vertreten, da ich kein Shooter Fan bin, komm ich da richtig in Ankreuzverlegenheit.
> => [x] Ein anderes


Da hast du gut recht!. TWO WORLDS ist auf meiner Most Wanted Liste ebenfalls ganz oben.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (31. Dezember 2006)

Vielleicht gibt es 2007 auch endlich mal ein Lebenszeichen von Max Payne 3. Eine erneute Bestätigung würde mir schon reichen. Eine Sache über die ich mich wirklich freuen würde...

Regards, eX!


----------



## MaisDi (3. Januar 2007)

2W!


----------



## Black-Chess (4. Januar 2007)

OttOXBerlin am 16.12.2006 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Spore...
> warum zum Henker ist Spore nicht in der Liste vertreten?


... und ich warte schon seit ein paar Wochen auf Silverfall


----------



## ETWOLF (4. Januar 2007)

Ich freu mich am meisten auf GTA 4 (XBOX 360), Bioshock, CC3, Crysis, Halo3, Quake Wars (spiele ET noch voller Begeisterung    ) und ....


----------



## SchadeMarlen (4. Januar 2007)

Ein gutes Rollenspiel wäre echt nicht schlecht, nach dem Debakel der vergangenen Monate. Hellgate London ist aber absolut nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Freezeman (4. Januar 2007)

Duke Nukem Forever, BASTA!


----------



## N8Mensch (5. Januar 2007)

fragee am 12.12.2006 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> _Edit: Haha, und kein    interessiert sich bis jetzt für Quake Wars   _


18 Leute von 1.000 
Activision sollte lieber RavenSoftware *Soldier of Fortune 3:"John Mullins sieht rot"* programmieren lassen


----------



## Montares (5. Januar 2007)

Ich freue mich mit Abstand am meisten auf Hellgate London.
ich hoffe es wird ein indirekter diablo2-nachfolger mit gleichen qualitäten. 
das ist natürlich eine sehr hoch angesetzte messlatte, aber ich hoff es einfach mal sehr.
bisher finde ich alles, aber auch wirklich alles an diesem spiel perfekt.
ich habe unzählige artikel und screens zu HG:L verschlungen und bin langsam echt heiss drauf.

ansonsten freue ich mich noch auf episode two. allerdings nicht wegen des spiels, sondern wegen dem beiliegenden team fortress nachfolger


----------



## wonniepuh (9. Januar 2007)

Ich freue mich am meisten auf Two Worlds.


----------



## ComKeifei (10. Januar 2007)

Ich freu mich eigentlich am meisten auf Mass Effect. Endlich wieder ein episches Rollenspiel von Bioware.
Da es aber nur auf der XBox360 kommt, hab ich C&C3 gewählt.

Ach ja: Spore könnte auch was besonderes werden. Bin jedenfalls schon mal gespannt...


----------



## GorrestFump (10. Januar 2007)

Wieso ist S.T.A.L.K.E.R. nicht dabei?
Darauf ich mich freu!


----------

